# How Crazy are Japanese schools for real?



## Fel (Oct 17, 2010)

Are Japanese schools really so much time-consuming and hard as they say? Like you go in early in the morning and are there till later afternoon, then you go immediately to cram school afterwards and when you come home you study till like 10 PM? With almost no time for free time/fun, except what you have during club activities? 

And you go to school on Saturdays in many schools?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2010)

Your typical anime has the main characters that get time off from school to fight crime and monsters.

The "bad-asses" are just the guys that skip school.

The nerds are always studying, and all the characters worry about nothing but their grades.


----------



## Goli (Oct 17, 2010)

It's true.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 17, 2010)

According to all the stuff I've seen all japanese schools are full of horny lesbians who have sex all the time.


----------



## TheNewbPleaser (Oct 18, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> According to all the stuff I've seen all japanese schools are full of horny lesbians who have sex all the time.



then shall we all move to japan RIGHT now? horny lesbians? dayum..


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 18, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> According to all the stuff I've seen all japanese schools are full of horny lesbians who have sex all the time.



Don't forget the teachers who are secretly tentacle sex demons.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 18, 2010)

Well it kinda depends, sometimes the teacher is a guy who gets overwhelmed by the sexy lesbian students


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 18, 2010)

Fel said:
			
		

> Are Japanese schools really so much time-consuming and hard as they say? Like you go in early in the morning and are there till later afternoon, then you go immediately to cram school afterwards and when you come home you study till like 10 PM? With almost no time for free time/fun, except what you have during club activities?
> 
> And you go to school on Saturdays in many schools?



On the upside, it's just a few short years, and you end up several time smarter than the average American.

*Posts merged*

On the downside, I don't think I recall the Japanese getting a lot of mileage out of being smarter.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, they are as hard as people seem. A good friend of mine used to live in Japan until the age of 8, and he already knew his 36x36 times tables. He told me his school hours were from 6:30-5:30, and his parents (this could be different depending on parents, or maybe all parents there are like this) made him study until 10 every night. Weekends, he studied for 10 hours each day.

Although, being the age of 8 and knowing your 36x36 timetables is pretty impressive.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 18, 2010)

I taught in japanese public schools for two years in the early 90's with the JET program. Although it's still school and there's plenty of horsing around, yeah it's pretty much true. Japanese schools require the students to clean the school too, including the toilets. And a large percentage of the kids do go on to a juku (cram school) after regular school, although it's rather expensive and their economy isn't what it used to be so there's probably less of that going on these days, compared to 20 years ago. Not a lot less, just less.


----------



## nutella (Oct 18, 2010)

Okay, here's my experience with Japan. I went to school there when I was in 9th grade. You would normally get up and be at school around 8:00 in the morning. The day would go by like most school's up until about 4:00. From grades below grade 9, the hours between 4-6 were spent doing physical activity at school; either basketball, soccer/football or tennis.

If you were in 9th grade, you would do personal study from 4:00 to 6:00. After that, most students would go to another centre which is essentially just a place where people do their own personal study. Kind of like a library but not really. They would do this from 6:00 to 10:00. The reason 9th graders are already doing such rigorous study is because at the end of 9th grade they already have their big exams.

On Saturday's, students would come into school regular time, about 8:00 again. They would usually just get a half day of school, so they would finish at 12:00 midday. From there, they go the study centre again where they would stay typically until 10:00 again. Sunday was their only true free day.

TL;DR version. Yes, it's that fucking bad.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Oct 18, 2010)

The same are with Chinese schools. The school start ridiculously early and end ridiculously late.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 18, 2010)

AP Hacker said:
			
		

> Although, being the age of 8 and knowing your 36x36 timetables is pretty impressive.




Bah. I have a calculator for that.


----------



## lolzed (Oct 18, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> The same are with Chinese schools. The school start ridiculously early and end ridiculously late.


I agree fgg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got to school at 6:30 AM and end at 4:30 PM.Asian schools FTW


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 18, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> I agree fgg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not so bad, that's the school time for students in the area I live in.


----------



## nutella (Oct 18, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For an Asian country, that's not bad. Well, it's bad, but comparatively if you know what I mean. Though I have been to school in Hong Kong too and the hours were pretty similar there. I will admit, it was brutal. That is, until I went to Japan. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember that Pichu is just 1 year old according to his profile


----------



## lolzed (Oct 18, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!Babies should spend their time in bed,not in internet forums and places where you study(something called school! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Kaero (Oct 18, 2010)

Um, FYI, school in Vietnam begins at 5:30 or 6:00 and ends at 7:30 in worst cases.


----------



## bloodred (Oct 18, 2010)

are school starts at 7:30 and ends a 4:00 harsh


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

Mine used to be 7:45AM till 3:00 PM at ninth grade
I hated 10th grade more, 7:45AM till 6:00PM once per 2 days
That's why I loved the Nintendo DS Lite with it's battery time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S: Nah, you are overly-grown up for your age, you should take advantage of it while you can and rule as JRMaster. Pichu baby


----------



## nutella (Oct 18, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Exactly!Babies should spend their time in bed,not in internet forums and places where you study(something called school!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you'll never become a Pikachu with that attitude, let alone Raichu. Shape up lolzed. But seriously, even nutella with my low glycemic index, gets tired in those hours. I feel for ya'.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All he needs is to be happy over the value of 180 and level up, so even if he wanted to he can't, since he's level 100


----------



## mehrab2603 (Oct 18, 2010)

That's insane.My college is from 8 AM to 1 PM and I thought that was too much.If this is true,I wonder when do they play games,watch anime and read manga?All they seem to do is study.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> That's insane.My college is from 8 AM to 1 PM and I thought that was too much.If this is true,I wonder when do they play games,watch anime and read manga?All they seem to do is study.


Isn't it obvious? when I had it till 6:00 PM I used to do it during school breaks


----------



## nutella (Oct 18, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> That's insane.My college is from 8 AM to 1 PM and I thought that was too much.If this is true,I wonder when do they play games,watch anime and read manga?All they seem to do is study.


And you wonder why overt sex is such a problem in Japan.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Oct 18, 2010)

is that much studying really necessary?sounds overkill


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 18, 2010)

Philippines here, go to school at 7:00 and ends at 4:00. Then there's also after school activities, there's 2 days where we get off at 5:00 for a choice extra curricular activity and for our elective. After that, we also have some sort of extra activity most of the time (I hate Math Varsity, but at least we don't train as long as Sports Varsities) so we do that for an hour or so after school. Then there was a day when we crammed for a school project and ended up going home at 12 midnight (thankfully, my house is literally next to school, as in I just have to cross the street). Then, we have to clean by rotation after lunch for 20-30 minutes each. Sucks since that's the prime time for cramming. Detention is 1-2 hours cleaning. You get that if you forget to clean at lunch during your turn or for typical detention-worthy stuff. I hate Asian Schools.

Although it's probably 5x worse in Japanese schools where the school has a bunch of lesbian perverts and that have discipline comities with slutty girls that hit guys with wooden sticks.


----------



## nutella (Oct 18, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> is that much studying really necessary?sounds overkill


In the competitive Asian countries, yes, because that's what everyone does.


----------



## kiba93 (Oct 18, 2010)

i feel sorry for ALL asians 
especially japan the land of mega weird robot, sexually frustrated otakus , 69 years old virgins and all those non-conformist sutff (ganguro, lolita, etc...)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 18, 2010)

Trashed post said:
			
		

> _*snip_



That's everywhere, not just Japan.
It's kind of annoying how people stereotype Japan with crap like that.


----------



## Trulen (Oct 18, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Trashed post said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, that.  Aside from Japan's single gaint Gundam, I'm pretty sure we've got a few giant robot statues built in the US.  Somewhere.

69 year old virgins?  Got 'em.

The Otakus?  
Just look on GBAtemp!  


Though I _don't_ quite know where we keep out pantie vending machine


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 18, 2010)

Trulen said:
			
		

> Yeah, that.  Aside from Japan's single gaint Gundam, I'm pretty sure we've got a few giant robot statues built in the US.  Somewhere.
> 
> 69 year old virgins?  Got 'em.
> 
> ...



Texas has them in a few of their "adult" shops v_v


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Trulen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is freaking wrong with the world?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 18, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> What is freaking wrong with the world?



People are what's wrong with it.


----------



## mad567 (Oct 18, 2010)

Here in greece the school time is from 8:15 to 14:00......

But not for me since i finished school this year


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 18, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Chaosruler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I hated studying and the point of it, I did more then above the average of the book-copycat-retards Israeli's in my class just by understanding what the teacher says and finding techniques to remember it, it doesn't take an Einstein to do it, my grades were fine with it and I didn't waste my time doing homework
also, I don't like 9/10 of those skanks in my school that approach to me in a way that "if you want to date me, give me money" and when I say "screw it", I get beaten up to a pulp, I also don't like the approach of certain teachers (Tid you do the homework? M:no T:what was your test? M:98 T:do moar homework for 2 points M:you deducted those points due to a spelling mistake that is your opinion T:opinions matter I am teacher I am rules M:bye T: another 2 points off from you), which is a result of the goverment taking more money from the amount they give schools each year (pay low to the teacher and get a low teacher in return, simple math) just to have a decent cream in their freaking bath, more hours are result of failures to teach complete retards history, math and literature, doesn't necceserily mean that Israel is "overly smart with hard working students", personally I'd say Israel is at the bottom of the list with having 50% failures each year and still taking more then half of their day on studies, a good teacher can teach hard matarial in a small amount of time, a sucky teacher will waste days on teaching retard-level matarial


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 18, 2010)

bloodred said:
			
		

> are school starts at 7:30 and ends a 4:00 harsh



Not really this happens in America these days, even back when I was in High School it was 7 AM to 3 PM dead serious and this was in a public high school in the suburbs, there weren't any mandatory study times, but there was some voluntary study sessions until 5 if you wanted some help.  Charter schools now follow this formula some are worse (one charter school in NY has a 6 AM-6PM school day with mandatory curfew and mandatory study sessions for the most struggling students).


----------



## Fel (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the output everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So it is true after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder when do they have time to watch anime on TV then, like somebody said.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 19, 2010)

For the most part, Asian schools more or less have similar start times and finish times. In Taiwan it goes from 8:30am to 4:30pm or something, and most people attend school programs or tutoring classes so yes they'll probably arrive home at like 9:00pm every school day. Oh, and that excludes the school programs that do start before the actual day begins. School on Saturday isn't as common, but I do know that in Taiwan, there seems to be some mandatory summer school that's getting every student to get one week off after the end of June, then go back for the rest of July and August until the week before school, where they get another week off. My cousins say every school does it now, dunno why. And IIRC, they don't have custodians in Asia, the students do the cleaning up of their classrooms.

Good part? They do get a nap time after lunch break.


----------



## Devin (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not too bad. School for me starts at 7:30AM, and ends at 1:40PM.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 19, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY?! i didnt know that the Philippines' schools were like that? (and other asian schools, too)


----------



## lilin08 (Oct 19, 2010)

^Me too...  I think I heard from public schools some classes starts around that time to accomodate the large number of students.

When I was in kindergarden, elementary and high school, classes starts at 7 am to 4:30pm. The first half of the day are English classes and on the second half are Chinese classes.

Japan prioritize education. So much studying time!


----------



## Santee (Oct 19, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not too bad. School for me starts at 7:30AM, and ends at 1:40PM.


Wtf I thought I had the least with 7:30 to 2:10pm.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 19, 2010)

College is actually very laid-back and easy. If you are accepted into a good Japanese college you are basically assured a good job afterwards so grades aren't important. College students live it up, having graduated from the hell of earlier school and about to face the terrible world of working as businesspeople. I studied abroad for a while and school itself is only as hard as you make it usually. 

Of course, the view we have of Japan is often solely of Metropolitan life in Tokyo. If you not far into the country in the Touhoku region or on Kyushu people are really laid back. Some exchange the stress and success of the city for a quiet happy family life. That's kind of the minority of the Japanese population though! Look at how much anime takes place in Urban or Suburban Japan vs Small towns or countryside (Higurashi?).


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 19, 2010)

TheNewbPleaser said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i concur with that statement


----------



## Midna (Oct 19, 2010)

Damn, that is bloody sad! What happened to childhood?


----------



## Inori (Oct 19, 2010)

I won`t touch why it`s incredibly moronic for the most of you to go "wow schooling is so harsh (I made the majority of you sound less idiotic, for my sake)" when you were raised in a different way, different country and with a different culture, thus hold different attitudes towards different values. FYI, I had to wake up at 7:30 each morning and returned around 5pm every day, so those "long" hours don`t seem so long to me.

By the way, I don`t deny the existence of genuine otakus, but you _do_ realize that when it comes to anime, your average Japanese person doesn`t know much about them, with the exception of the really popular ones, right? I would dare say that an overseas fan of anime would know more about anime than them, since the overseas fans purposely seek it out.

My opinion on Fel`s original question: It`s different for everyone. Not all children go to cram school, not all children have a million extra curricular activities. A lot of the things you see in anime (urgh) and dramas relating to school such as cleaning are natural things for them to do. It might seem crazy to you, but it`s completely normal to them.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 19, 2010)

In my shool we have 2 lesson each day. each of them is 3 hours.
We start at 09:00 then 3 hours lesson, after that 1 hour lunch and then another 3 hours lesson.
Not that bad, IT School FTW, Computers, cola and energy drinks all over the school xD


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Oct 19, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> In my shool we have 2 lesson each day. each of them is 3 hours.
> We start at 09:00 then 3 hours lesson, after that 1 hour lunch and then another 3 hours lesson.
> Not that bad, IT School FTW, Computers, cola and energy drinks all over the school xD



Man ur lucky


----------



## kevan (Oct 19, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> In my shool we have 2 lesson each day. each of them is 3 hours.
> We start at 09:00 then 3 hours lesson, after that 1 hour lunch and then another 3 hours lesson.
> Not that bad, IT School FTW, Computers, cola and energy drinks all over the school xD


Not cool, wanna trade?


----------



## craplame (Oct 19, 2010)

That's probably why Japan creates most of the techonology because of the school system. That's pretty long though, but I wouldn't mind having a schedule like that.


----------



## mameks (Oct 19, 2010)

Everything about working hard is wrong. They never have lessons, they simply sit on their desks, they play rock music, or fight hyper-mega monsters, whilst dressed in maid uniforms.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 19, 2010)

And masturbate on the toilet while developing their character


----------



## Midna (Oct 20, 2010)

Inori said:
			
		

> I won`t touch why it`s incredibly moronic for the most of you to go "wow schooling is so harsh (I made the majority of you sound less idiotic, for my sake)" when you were raised in a different way, different country and with a different culture, thus hold different attitudes towards different values. FYI, I had to wake up at 7:30 each morning and returned around 5pm every day, so those "long" hours don`t seem so long to me.
> 
> By the way, I don`t deny the existence of genuine otakus, but you _do_ realize that when it comes to anime, your average Japanese person doesn`t know much about them, with the exception of the really popular ones, right? I would dare say that an overseas fan of anime would know more about anime than them, since the overseas fans purposely seek it out.
> 
> My opinion on Fel`s original question: It`s different for everyone. Not all children go to cram school, not all children have a million extra curricular activities. A lot of the things you see in anime (urgh) and dramas relating to school such as cleaning are natural things for them to do. It might seem crazy to you, but it`s completely normal to them.


I don't care what culture it is, I don't find the idea of children having to study from dawn 'till dusk normal or right. I know lots of asian kids at my school, and they go completely overboard in school. And a big part of that is their parents would be _very displeased_ if they got bad grades. And by bad grades I mean lower than an "A".

Though I'll grant that you are being for the most part the most sensible one here.

Also could ya start using real apostrophes? Yours break up the word and distract me from reading. I'm sure it's on your keyboard.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 20, 2010)

I didn't realize how long some of these countries' school days are. I go to a public suburban high school and the day goes from 7:10 AM to 2:00 PM, and it's not bad at all. (I just wish they'd make school start/end an hour later, but since the buses have to get the middle school kids too it won't happen. >.>) Extracurricular activities are completely optional, and I have studied I think twice in my entire life. (And I still get 95% and up on average on tests)


----------



## nando (Oct 20, 2010)

my kid goes to a public school in oakland ca and he's there from 8:30-630, then does homework for most of the evening. we barely have time for a proper dinner together. it's a good school but imo, the sacrifice in our quality of life is not worth it.

he deals with it as if it was normal but to me it's so depressing. plus it's not just his time, it's our time together that is being sacrificed. simply not worth it. school should be streamlined and short. no extra activities and bullshit. just give them the lessons and send my kid home.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 20, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> my kid goes to a public school in oakland ca and he's there from 8:30-630, then does homework for most of the evening. we barely have time for a proper dinner together. it's a good school but imo, the sacrifice in our quality of life is not worth it.
> 
> he deals with it as if it was normal but to me it's so depressing. plus it's not just his time, it's our time together that is being sacrificed. simply not worth it. school should be streamlined and short. no extra activities and bullshit. just give them the lessons and send my kid home.


If the school was shorten, he probably just do extra activities. He got to express himself and keep himself active.

No time on the weekend?


----------



## Spenstar (Oct 20, 2010)

Dang, when I was in grade school it only lasted about 6 hours. Then I had the rest of the day to mess around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh the joys of grade school


----------



## nando (Oct 20, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes he would do extra activities but those activities could involve me. we can go kayaking or something. 

weekends are ok this year. sometimes it's taken up but some fundraiser at school or some book report that is more effort than learning. last year was horrible- he had a ton of homework every weekend, tons of writing. it was just dreadful.

my big problem with school, american school specifically is that most of it is just busy work. i learned more in less amount of time when i was little because our lessons weren't stretched out into activities, they might not of being "fun", but they didn't eat up my childhood and when i moved to the US, i was way ahead of my class and i got the highest scores in standardized test except for english. 

with kids today it's activity after activity just to teach simple additions or something like that, and then they call each step by stupid names that makes helping him confusing. like long ago he came home and asked me to help him with his "number facts" - i was like wtf is that? he showed me and it was additions. so i was like you mean additions? and he was like no they are number facts. then the workbooks have so many different ways of doing additions through long activities that mostly confused him. so i sat him down and i explained it the way i learned it in one day.

it's insane. whoever writes children's textbooks needs to be shot in the head.


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 20, 2010)

Well the schedules were fine for me.When I was in highschool,I go to school at 7:00 am(flag ceremony and homeroom but classes start at 8) and our classes ended at 5:00pm though sometimes I arrive at home at past six since I'm a member of the student gov and because of other activities.I think there's really not much difference between our schedules here and in jap though we can go home at lunch(not like them).


----------



## Inori (Oct 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't care what culture it is, I don't find the idea of children having to study from dawn 'till dusk normal or right.



Well that`s because _you_ were raised differently. For a few Asian children, including myself, it is considered normal. Yes, their parents will be displeased if they don`t do well, but if the child really doesn`t want to study that badly, then all they have to do is stop.


And I personally don`t see why I have to cater to your needs.






			
				nando said:
			
		

> in some cultures it's considered normal to stone women to death. it doesn't make it the best practice. humans can be conditioned to all kinds of stuff, doesn't make it right.



Okay, and who decides what is "right" or "wrong"? 

I`m saying that you cannot judge another culture based on your own to determine whether something is "right" or "wrong", because as you said, people of a particular culture are conditioned to such cutoms/social phenomena.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2010)

I want to go to Japan *snarf snarf* *pick up science textbook*


----------



## mameks (Oct 20, 2010)

But you're all missing the point.
Here are some documentaries about Japanese schools:
1
2!
3
4
This last one is the best one, with the most in depth coverage:-5


----------



## Fel (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Inori. For me being in school till about 4, sometimes 5 PM doesn't seem that much "insane", since I did have sometimes school that late too, but I was rather astounded by the fact that some of them come home after 21:00 on daily basis. And the cleaning doesn't sound that strange to me, I can see how it's considered normal over there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm just thinking that even though it's normal to study that long, they (my deduction + as people have said) must feel very pressured and stressed. Maybe not every day, but during the final years of school and exam periods, right? How did you feel? Were you pressured and felt like it was really hard? How was an average class like?

@Shlong: You forgot the most important one, this one! *tears of laughter*


----------



## alidsl (Oct 20, 2010)

No horny lesbian's in those, I can't recommend them


----------



## nando (Oct 20, 2010)

Inori said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




in some cultures it's considered normal to stone women to death. it doesn't make it the best practice. humans can be conditioned to all kinds of stuff, doesn't make it right.


----------



## mameks (Oct 20, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> No horny lesbian's in those, I can't recommend them


1?
5?
4 definitely...
Suruga Kanbaru


----------



## alidsl (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not sure they are all fully lesbianish


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 20, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shukufuku no Campanella has yuri if you don't mind a happy-go-lucky ecchi/action/harem anime.


----------



## mameks (Oct 21, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I'm not sure they are all fully lesbianish
> The last one is. the rest are debatable though, yeah.
> 
> 
> ...


Fair 'nuff. *googles*


----------



## myuusmeow (Oct 21, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> AP Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An American calculator at that.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 21, 2010)

Meh, and I thought I had it hard.


7:25 is when class starts, and I get out at 3:15. Huh. :/


----------



## alidsl (Oct 21, 2010)

I start at 8:45 and finish at 3:35


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I start at 8:45 and finish at 3:35


lol, lets all post our school hours guys


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 21, 2010)

wake up at 6
go to school at 7
lessons starts at 8
ends at 1330(on fridays 1230)
then depending on what level
on tuesdays, co-circcular activites from 1430 to 1730 or later
on the rest may or may not have tutorials, usually dependant on teachers or whether exams are near
for seniors ends at 1430, and i have no idea what they do probably studying the whole day
yay asian schools


----------



## mameks (Oct 21, 2010)

Wake up 815
lessons 900-1300 or 1800
lunch break 1400-1600 or 1800
during that time I save the world from megalomaniac teenagers that change the world with their thoughts whilst having no special powers myself.


----------

